# Need help with drop it!



## HavaTwizz (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi, if anyone could suggest how to get Twizzi to drop it.
I would so appeciate it. She loves to play fetch and the
only thing she understands is "Sit" or "Look at me" She
drops the ball maybe 3 times out of 10. Some people use
the term "off" but that she does not know. I know this is
a very important so I know I can count on you guys to help me out on this one.....

Patti- Twizzi's Mom


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi Patti,

You need to make the "drop it" part of the fun. If you offer a treat everytime she drops the ball (say "drop it" while you hold the treat in front of her nose) she will soon be dropping the ball right away. You can then refine the trick so that she only gets a treat when she drops the ball right in your hand, if you like. We did this with our last dog, Cooper, a whippet, and he always brought the frisbee to us and put it in our hand to have it thrown again. Impressed the other dog park owners no end, but it did not happen by magic. We had to train the behaviour.

After she is dropping the ball or toy regularly, you can start treating randomly, then eventually not at all. Just getting to play fetch again will be enough reward.

We use two different commands in our household. We say "drop it" when it is a fun activity and there will be a game of fetch or tug-of-war, or whatever. We say "off" when it means - don't eat or touch that thing, food, person, etc. We taught "off" by putting a little treat on the floor and saying "off." The puppy will try to get the treat, so you might need to cover it with your hand. The instant the pup stops trying to get the treat, even if it is just a split second, say good dog and give the treat. Gradually increase the amount of time the pup has to stay "off" the treat before rewarding. Eventually make it more difficult by standing up (and covering the treat with your foot if necessary), then use other items, like shoes, and reward when the pup looks or backs away from the item.

Our little guys now know that "drop it" means the game will continue and they get to play "fetch" longer, and "off" means, just don't touch it. It is quite comical to see how they will physically jump backwards from a food treat on the floor when we say "off." The other day, Pixie got a pinecone in her mouth (she is at that stage where she tries to eat everything), and I said "off" in a firm voice. She spit it out! Of course, she got a reward for that!

Hope this helps!
Dorothy (Rascal and Pixie)


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

This is a hard lesson that Dexter is still trying to learn. I would suggest when your pup finally drops the toy ....say the command and treat immediately. 

Dexter loves to hang onto toys when playing. My dh has figured out if you have another toy (ball) in your hand and you want to play fetch...Dexter comes back with the first ball, he drops it and dh throws the 2nd ball and they can play like this for at least 5 minutes, then Dexter gets tired out. 

When Dexter has things he is not suppose to have.....if I want to get the item back very quickly, I will say "Trade" and he knows we are going to the kitchen to get a treat, Dexter will then drop the item and I give the treat. 

At times, Dexter will drop items when asked when we are outside walking.....it is a process. What really happens...is I see the item that Dexter might be interested in and we walk quickly by the item and if Dexter notices the item, I say "Leave it" and we are still walking.

Dexter is almost a year and still trying to learn the command "Drop it." 

Sometimes I have to take away the bad item from Dexter's mouth manually with my hand in Dexter's mouth and he still doesn't want to give me the item. This is NOT fun! And it is not fun for Dexter...Dexter will hang onto this item for dear life. This is another reason I go for the "Trade" command because of Dexter's reluctance to give up the item and......the more I try to get the item away from Dexter the more afraid I become that Dexter will swallow the item. 

Patience.........and Training.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh! Some of the commands we use:

"Off" when Dexter is jumping on us. 

"Leave it" for items not to be touched.

"Down" to lay down.

You can use any command word you want for a command....just be very consistent. 

You pup is trying to learn the English language, so keep it simple and short.


----------



## HavaTwizz (Aug 16, 2009)

Ok both are great way's to get it done. I have too start off too.
That way I can give her a little more freedom. She remembers
toy's(that are not hers) very well. Good thing- she has not ruined
anything so far. Thanks Patti


----------

